

Washington Post to be sold to Jeff Bezos - dyc
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/washington-post-to-be-sold-to-jeff-bezos/2013/08/05/ca537c9e-fe0c-11e2-9711-3708310f6f4d_story.html?hpid=z1

======
dyc
Seattle-based Amazon will have no role in the purchase; "Bezos himself will
buy the news organization and become its sole owner when the sale is
completed, probably within 60 days. The Post Co. will change to a new, still-
undecided name and continue as a publicly traded company without The Post
thereafter."

